# Guys I need some advice !!



## 12pointer (Oct 17, 2011)

Let me sart with telling yall a story about something that happen to me 4 yrs. ago , I had a real nice 9 pt. come out on me about 75 yds. I shoot him and he ran up about 20 yds. and stopped behind a bush , I reloaded and when he stepped up I was going to shoot him again, I noticed that I had hit him perfectly right behind the shoulder , I shoot him the second time in the same location he ran up behind the tree I was sitting in within 6 ft. and fell , he started slamming his rack against the ground real hard. I decided to reload , he finally stood up I shoot him in the back of his neck and that was it.When I cleaned the deer I noticed the first shot had hardly penetrated his hide. Well this past sat.afternoon I had a REAL good  8*pt. come out on me I braced my rifle against the tree put the crosshairs just behind his shoulder and pulled the trigger when the smoked cleared I saw him running slowly back into the woods with his tail between his legs when I got down 20 minutes later I walked into the woods to get him I found no blood .finally jumped him in a creek drain he ran and I decided to leave him alone until sunday morning, went back and never could find him I found very little blood where I jumped him out of the creek drain. I am shooting the powerbelt aerotip 245 grain , 100grs. of pyrodex rs powder with a knight rifle . I started shooting the powerbelts about 5 yrs. ago when my son started hunting with a blk. powder rifle he was having a hard time pushing the reg. sabots bullets into his rifle,  so I decided to change to the powerbelts I never had this problem with the old style of sabots when I shot a deer with them they hit the ground or I found them within 50 yds. What do yall thank the problem is  ??? PLEASE HELP !!!!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 17, 2011)

I hate the powerbelt never had a pass through. They are junk imo


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Oct 17, 2011)

Ya know...I have no idea. I think you should get a hold of powerbelt. I've always used them and done real well with them but that's ridiculous what happened to you.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 17, 2011)

nothing but good results with powerbelts for me.

Try the 270gr Platinum, its built sturdier for closer shots.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 18, 2011)

Tc. Shockwave


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 18, 2011)

I am shooting the same 245 gr Powerbelt and have not had any problem.  I am using BH209 powder.  Are you using new power?  How old is your powder?  

Heavier bullets like the  270gr Platinum will deliver more ke "knock down" power.  If you are not happy with the 245 I would recomend the 270gn.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 18, 2011)

Thats strange....I use 225gr Powerbelt .45 with 100gs of Pyrodex RS and never had a problem. How old is your powder? 

This is the 225gr Aerotip  I pulled from the off side on a 7 pointer I shot yesterday at 30 yds busted through the front shoulder destroyed both lungs. Deer ran about 25 yds.

I bet that deer is down, probably in some really thick brush.


----------



## 12pointer (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes the powder is brand new just got it 1 week ago,maybe I should had tagged him through the shoulder instead of right behind it , I hope he is not down I hate to loose a deer like that hopefully he will make it


----------



## undertaker84 (Oct 20, 2011)

I shot one yesterday afternoon, minimum blood tracked for 14 hours, blood ran out. I even brought in my dog. I was using a roundball though. It is a sickening feeling to not recover a animal. Luckily tomorrow is another day!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 20, 2011)

If I'm gonna use a bullet, I use the 350 grain T/C Maxi-hunter. Solid lead, no sabots, no plastic tip, just a big hunk of lead. It'll flat knock one's dooder in the dirt. Two holes, massive blood, but you usually don't need a blood trail, because the deer is laying right there. I have one Hawken that doesn't like round balls that these shoot good out of.


----------



## korn57 (Nov 21, 2011)

*offer of opinion*

i used power belts 4 to 5 years ago with good success but accuracy suffered greatly and  small blood trails. i then changed to Barnes MZ expander 300 gr. I presently shoot this bullet in my T/C 50 cal. FX with 100 gr. blackhorn 209 this is a devastating load with good blood trail it does not require a second shot. Barnes webpage has good article on hard loading sabots and sabot options for different models of muzzleloaders pertaining to bore size etc.


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2011)

ellaville hunter said:


> I hate the powerbelt never had a pass through. They are junk imo



I agree!


----------



## RNC (Nov 21, 2011)

I have friends that use the inline muzzleloaders and have had bad experiences with both the shockwave and powerbelt not passing thru....
I guess they are very soft and are expending their energy and loosing their punch before passing thru ....

I caped out a nice buck last year that my cousins girlfriend took with an encore using a powerbelt .....it basically went to pieces inside the buck and destroyed the heart an lungs .....but had no passthru ;(


----------



## leoparddog (Nov 22, 2011)

Heavy for caliber bullets will always carry the day.  I use a minimum of 275gr and 300+ is better for good penetration.

Old timers knew the truth, a heavy chunk of lead can't be beat to punch a hole clean through.


----------

